# Wie verhaltet ihr euch bei Bettlern?



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute,

die letzte Zeit vor allem in Bahnhöfen habe ich immer wieder sehr energische Bettler und Bettlerinnen um mich herum. Das Problem ist hierbei nicht dass sie betteln, sondern eher dass sie leicht handgreiflich werden. Heute zum Beispiel wollte mir eine Bettlerin ein Buttermesser für 50€ verkaufen. Als ich abgelehnt habe hat sich mich bis zur Arbeit verfolgt und meine Jacke gezogen. Ich persönlich weiß in dem Moment einfach nicht wie ich reagieren soll. Was würdet ihr tun?.

Gruß~


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2018)

Bei sowas am besten direkt die Polizei anrufen. Oder das Ordnungsamt.
Von mir kriegen Bettler nichts. Keinen Cent. Das Geld müssen sie meistens an ihre Drücker abgeben. Welche ihren Mercedes um die Ecke geparkt haben.
Was zu essen können sie haben. Aber das lehnen sie meistens ab.


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Das ist mir nie in den Sinn gekommen. Das nächste mal versuche ich zu mindestens eine Drohung zu geben, dass ich dir Polizei anrufe. Das Problem ist nur die meisten können fast gar kein Deutsch . Oder sie tun nur als ob. Ich dachte immer die Polizei gleich zu kontaktieren wäre übertrieben da ich auch etwas Mitleid habe, aber mir bleibt wohl sonst nichts anderes mehr übrig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> ... Heute zum Beispiel wollte mir eine Bettlerin ein Buttermesser für 50€ verkaufen. ...


Also geht es um eine Händlerin und keine Bettlerin?

Das ist nicht schön, ich gebe armen Menschen gerne etwas, aber nicht jedem. Die schlimmsten und aufdringlichsten Bettler findet man an anderer Stelle, dort, wo man es gar nicht vermutet:
Finanzkrise: Jede Familie zahlt 3000 Euro fuer Rettung - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. Oktober 2018)

Entweder habe ich etwas Essen dabei und wenn nicht, dann gehts in die nächste Bäckerei oder McDonalds.

Die Menschen waren bisher immer dankbar.

Wenn jemand aufdringlich oder gar handgreiflich wird, bekommt er nichts.


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Hm. Ich schätze es ist an jedem Ort unterschiedlich. Ich komme aus NRW, bin aber in MUC nun und hier sind alle die ich getroffen habe heiß auf das Geld. In NRW gibt es natürlich auch viele, aber ich habe persönlich nie welche so aufdringlich gesehen dort.


----------



## pedi (30. Oktober 2018)

ich gebe prinzipiell nichts, da es zu 99% banden aus dem ostblock sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2018)

Mancherorts ist das problem wirklich schlimm - und ich meine damit nicht normale Bettler sondern schon eine Art Schutzgeld.

Folgendes gibts in meiner Umgebung: Man stellt sein Auto auf einen (kostenpflichtigen) Parkplatz in der Stadt um dort irgendwas zu erledigen. Kurz nachdem man aussteigt taucht eine Person auf die dir sofern man sie reden lässt irgendeine wilde Geschichte erzählt von wegen ihm fehlen nur einfuffzisch fürs Bahnticket oder son Schmarrn was natürlich quatsch ist. Da das immer die gleichen personen mit immer den gleichen Geschichten sind kennt man sie irgendwann und ignoriert sie oder sagt schon einfach "ich kenne die Geschichte schon zieh ab".

Problem daran: Zahlst du nicht sind ggf. deine Reifen platt oder dein Auto zerkratzt. Super, oder?

Meldet man sich bei Polizei, Ordnungsamt, Parkplatzbetreiber kommt von allen "jaja, Problem kennen wir, können nix machen, keine Mittel keine Leute blablabla". Was also soll ich machen? Ich kann entweder 5€ Schutzgeld zusätzlich zu den Parkgebühren zahlen dass ich kein demoliertes Auto habe oder ich kann dort nicht hingehen. Die entsprechenden Stellen die sowas unterbinden müssten sind seit Jahren im Sparzwangwachkoma. 

Das einzige was geht ist Anzeige gegen unbekannt (es wäre ein leichtes die personen zu verfolgen weil sie immer die gleichen sind und nur ab und an die Parkplätze wechseln!) und mit dem Wisch die versicherung die Schäden regulieren lassen. Aber ehrlich wer hat denn Bock sich den Stress ständig anzutun?

Man ist schon geneigt mal nen Bus voll schwere Jungs in der Nähe zu parken und wenn wieder so einer auftaucht oder was beschädigt ihn einzufangen und selbst bei den Bullen abzuliefern. Nur ist mir das ehrlich gesagt zu heiß da ich weder weiß wie viele das sind noch wie die bewaffnet sind bzw. wie gefährlich es wäre. Und mit einem Bein vor Gericht stehste dann sowieso.


----------



## FetterKasten (30. Oktober 2018)

kA bei uns gibts sowas eigtl. nicht. Wenn, dann aber einfach weitergehen.
Hierzulande muss nmd betteln, man kann einfach zum Arbeitsamt gehen.
Wer das nicht will, hat meist kriminellen Hintergrund beim Betteln.


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Boah Alk... das ist ja krass. Ich hätte nie gedacht das es so schlimm  ist hier in DE. Aber auch da gibt es Mittel und Wege wie du schon  sagtest, das Problem ist nur die Umsetzung. Der Vorteil bei uns ist, wir  haben eine starke Sicherheit durch die Gesetze und Richtlinien.  Jedenfalls denken die meisten das. Es ist aber immer noch besser wie in  LA oder Texas... man hat die Auswahl, entweder ein wannabe Gangster oder  ein richtiger. Nun ja, dank M~..Ferkel haben wir inzwischen aber  auch richtige unter uns...


----------



## HagenStein87 (30. Oktober 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> , dank M~..Ferkel



Au man noch so einer  
Du bist wahrscheinlich eher der Typ “opfer"  und wirst deswegen so bedrängt...kenne sowas nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> wir  haben eine starke Sicherheit durch die Gesetze und Richtlinien.



Stimmt - nur leider keine Diensthabenden mehr die sich um die Durchsetzung selbiger kümmern. Es ist wirklich eine Seltenheit, dass man mal einen Polizisten sieht hierzulande. Ganz im Ernst, ich sehe vielleicht drei, vier Mal im Jahr eine Streife oder einen Polizeiwagen in freier Wildbahn (also ohne dass irgendwo ne veranstaltung, Unfall, was auch immer ist). Wenn irgendwas ist haben sie keine Kapazität, "die kriegen wir eh nicht" oder es dauert mitunter eine Stunde und länger bis mal jemand auftaucht. Aber klar, das Land muss ja sparen, da reicht eine Polizeistreife fürn ganzen Landkreis.

Die ganzen oben beschriebenen Nasen lachen sich derweil kaputt. Deutschland versinkt seit Jahren in Steuereinnahmen und wir haben nicht mal die Mittel um eine vernünftige Menge von Polizeibeamten (und Feuerwehrleuten und Rettungskräften und Pfleger und...) aufzubieten. Hauptsache mit 250 Milliarden die Banken gerettet.



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich eher der Typ “opfer"  und wirst deswegen so bedrängt...kenne sowas nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und deine Gesellschaft basiert darauf, dass die "Opfer" geschlachtet werden dürfen dass nur noch die tollen Alphatiere überleben dürfen?
Na glücklicherweise sind wir da noch nicht angekommen. So ne Idee hatte so einer mit seltsamem Schnurrbart vor 80 Jahren schonmal hier.

Ich bin zwar nicht schmächtig aber körperlich auch nicht in der Lage mich gegen einen sportlicheren / gut trainierten Menschen durchzusetzen - und ich laufe auch nicht rum wie Krösus auf Koks (was manche mit guter Ausstrahlung verwechseln). Und ich hoffe, dass ich in einem Land lebe wo ich das auch nicht muss.


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

Jap da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen vor einigen Jahren, dass Deutschland mit diesem System nach mindestens 40 Jahren in die Grube fällt. Ich glaube das war eine Art wissenschaftliche Studie über Wirtschaft. Australien macht es ganz gut zB. die sind strickt - nach eine Weile Arbeitslosigkeit hat man die Qual der Wahl. Entweder was finden oder man ist raus. Klar sind nicht alle so und man sollte nicht verallgemeinern, aber es gibt einfach viel zu viele die sich auf dem Staat breit machen. Das Backup System in DE ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber viel zu leicht ausnutzbar. Das könnte einer der vielen Gründe sein für wenige Polizeibeamte ...


----------



## HagenStein87 (30. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt - nur leider keine Diensthabenden mehr die sich um die Durchsetzung selbiger kümmern. Es ist wirklich eine Seltenheit, dass man mal einen Polizisten sieht hierzulande. Ganz im Ernst, ich sehe vielleicht drei, vier Mal im Jahr eine Streife oder einen Polizeiwagen in freier Wildbahn (also ohne dass irgendwo ne veranstaltung, Unfall, was auch immer ist). Wenn irgendwas ist haben sie keine Kapazität, "die kriegen wir eh nicht" oder es dauert mitunter eine Stunde und länger bis mal jemand auftaucht. Aber klar, das Land muss ja sparen, da reicht eine Polizeistreife fürn ganzen Landkreis.
> 
> Die ganzen oben beschriebenen Nasen lachen sich derweil kaputt. Deutschland versinkt seit Jahren in Steuereinnahmen und wir haben nicht mal die Mittel um eine vernünftige Menge von Polizeibeamten (und Feuerwehrleuten und Rettungskräften und Pfleger und...) aufzubieten. Hauptsache mit 250 Milliarden die Banken gerettet.
> 
> ...



Hoffe auch nicht  aber die Bettler sind doch nicht durchtrainiert .. und ich wollte nur sagen, das keiner sich Verfolgen lassen muss... In Berlin schon mit Dränglern erlebt...bis kurz vor der Arbeit...dann gab's aber die Vollbremsung mit Handbremse und Mal ans Fenster geklopft...


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

Echte Bettler sind selten, es sind sehr oft Banden, wo dann eine Vielzahl von "Bettlern" am Morgen ausgesetzt wird und am Abend samt erbetteltem + gestohlenem wieder eingesammelt werden. Sind dann meistens Osteuropäer. 
Du solltest sie einfach ignorieren, ihnen Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken führt nur zu dem was du hier erzählst, sie werden schlicht extrem aufdringlich und 1 deutsches Wort können sie garantiert und das ist Polizei, bei der kleinsten Erwähnung sind die schnell weg (warum wohl ).




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt - nur leider keine Diensthabenden mehr die sich um die Durchsetzung selbiger kümmern. Es ist wirklich eine Seltenheit, dass man mal einen Polizisten sieht hierzulande. Ganz im Ernst, ich sehe vielleicht drei, vier Mal im Jahr eine Streife oder einen Polizeiwagen in freier Wildbahn (also ohne dass irgendwo ne veranstaltung, Unfall, was auch immer ist). Wenn irgendwas ist haben sie keine Kapazität, "die kriegen wir eh nicht" oder es dauert mitunter eine Stunde und länger bis mal jemand auftaucht. Aber klar, das Land muss ja sparen, da reicht eine Polizeistreife fürn ganzen Landkreis.
> 
> Die ganzen oben beschriebenen Nasen lachen sich derweil kaputt. Deutschland versinkt seit Jahren in Steuereinnahmen und wir haben nicht mal die Mittel um eine vernünftige Menge von Polizeibeamten (und Feuerwehrleuten und Rettungskräften und Pfleger und...) aufzubieten. Hauptsache mit 250 Milliarden die Banken gerettet.



Also ich sehe fast täglich Streifen, also entweder hockst du denn ganzen Tag zuhause und hast nur 3 Meter zur Arbeit, so dass du nichts davon siehst,  aber auch im Saarland wird es wohl ausreichend Polizei geben. Das sie trotzdem überfordert sind ist klar, aber so selten wie du es hier darzustellen versucht sieht man Polizei nirgendwo in Deutschland.


----------



## nexistar (30. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also ich sehe fast täglich Streifen, also entweder hockst du denn ganzen Tag zuhause und hast nur 3 Meter zur Arbeit, so dass du nichts davon siehst,  aber auch im Saarland wird es wohl ausreichend Polizei geben. Das sie trotzdem überfordert sind ist klar, aber so selten wie du es hier darzustellen versucht sieht man Polizei nirgendwo in Deutschland.



Das ist aber tatsächlich von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. Ich wohne wie gemeint inzwischen in MUC und hier gibt es ebenfalls Orte mit sehr wenigen bis gar keinen Polizeibeamten (obwohl Großstadt). Zum Beispiel in Hasenbergl oder Moosach... Ich weiß nicht wieso aber die schlimmeren Ecken sind meist unbeaufsichtigt. Komischerweise gibt es vor den U Bahnen immer wieder viele Beamte.


----------



## Gysi1901 (31. Oktober 2018)

HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich eher der Typ “opfer"  und wirst deswegen so bedrängt...kenne sowas nicht


Drückst du den Spruch eigentlich auch Vergewaltigungsopfern und in Säure zersetzten Journalisten, oder beschränkst du dich auf Leute, deren Eigentum beschädigt wird, wenn sie kein Schutzgeld zahlen?


----------



## yingtao (31. Oktober 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mancherorts ist das problem wirklich schlimm - und ich meine damit nicht normale Bettler sondern schon eine Art Schutzgeld.
> 
> Folgendes gibts in meiner Umgebung: Man stellt sein Auto auf einen (kostenpflichtigen) Parkplatz in der Stadt um dort irgendwas zu erledigen. Kurz nachdem man aussteigt taucht eine Person auf die dir sofern man sie reden lässt irgendeine wilde Geschichte erzählt von wegen ihm fehlen nur einfuffzisch fürs Bahnticket oder son Schmarrn was natürlich quatsch ist. Da das immer die gleichen personen mit immer den gleichen Geschichten sind kennt man sie irgendwann und ignoriert sie oder sagt schon einfach "ich kenne die Geschichte schon zieh ab".
> 
> ...



So Leute gibt es bei uns leider auch und eine Gruppe von Autofahrern hat so einen auch mal festgehalten und die Polizei gerufen. Die haben aber dann nur einen Platzverweis ausgesprochen, weil eine richtige Ermittlung wahrscheinlich mehr kostet als der entstandene Schaden. Betroffene Autofahrer sollte mit seinem Auto zur nächsten Polizeistation fahren damit die dann Fotos von den Kratzern machen und das ganze über die Versicherung abklären. Das Problem ist das diese "Bettler" meist keine Personalien dabei haben und weil die immer nur so Kleinkrams machen sind die meist auch noch nicht in den Datenbanken was die Feststellung der Personalien aufwendig und vor allem teuer macht. Viele Einzelhändler (in der Zeitung ließt man vor allem von H&M und Saturn) beschweren sich auch darüber das die ertappten Diebe nur aus dem Laden geführt werden, ein Platzverweis ausgesprochen wird und die dann einfach gehen dürfen, wieder weil eine richtige Ermittlung zu teuer ist.

Es ist echt traurig das der öffentliche Dienst nicht ausreichende Mittel hat seine Arbeit zu machen. Das "Positive" ist das die Betreiber des Parkplatzes bzw. des Einkaufscenters jetzt eigenes Sicherheitspersonal angeheuert hat wodurch die "Bettler" diese Orte meiden. Der Parkschein ist dadurch natürlich teurer geworden aber zwischenzeitlich wurden die betroffenen Parkplätze komplett gemieden.

Was ansonsten Bettler angeht ist es bei mir ganz einfach. Wenn die Geld wollen, bekommen die nichts. Wenn die sagen die brauchen das Geld für etwas zu essen, einen Kaffee oder ein Ticket, dann kaufe ich denen einen Kaffee, ein Brötchen oder das Ticket. Mit der Zeit weiß man auch wer ein echter Bettler ist und wer nur versucht Geld für wer weiß was sammelt. Ein mal habe ich gesehen wie einer mit seinem Mercedes in der Seitenstraße geparkt hat um dann auf der Hauptraße mit einem Schild zu betteln. Hatte dann das Ordnungsamt gerufen (Betteln ist bei uns in der Stadt verboten) und die haben dann die Polizei gerufen, die diesmal aber auch was gemacht hat, weil man über das KFZ Kennzeichen den Halter leicht ermitteln kann.


----------



## P2063 (31. Oktober 2018)

Einfach ignorieren. Oh, und es hilft ungemein dabei Kopfhörer zu tragen.

Wenn das nicht hilft und sie aufdringlich werden: Das Wort "Polizei" kennt selbst der ungebildetste rumänische bettelbandenhiwi.


----------



## joNickels (31. Oktober 2018)

Im Allgemeinen gebe ich nichts mehr. Die meisten gehören eh zu einer Bande. Bei echten Bettlern lasse ich meist etwas Kleingeld, Pfandflaschen die ich zufällig dabei habe oder als ich noch geraucht habe Zigaretten .


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Oktober 2018)

Gott sei dank ist es hier noch erträglich und die wirklich armen Hunde von den Banden zu unterscheiden, jedenfalls glaube ich das zu können. Ab und zu dann mal n paar Euro abgeben, warum nicht. Es ist leider so das jede dieser Gestalten eine eigene Geschichte zu erzählen hat und die Meisten sind nicht freiwillig in diese Situation gekommen. Gerne genommen wird hier zum Beispiel auch Tiernahrung, die ich schnell aus m Markt um die Ecke hole, meistens is n Hund dabei oder wie schon von anderen hier geschrieben etwas vom Bäcker usw. Ich kann aber auch vorbei gehen wenn ich es für richtig halte und anfassen lasse ich mich von niemanden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also ich sehe fast täglich Streifen, also entweder hockst du denn ganzen Tag zuhause und hast nur 3 Meter zur Arbeit, so dass du nichts davon siehst,  aber auch im Saarland wird es wohl ausreichend Polizei geben. Das sie trotzdem überfordert sind ist klar, aber so selten wie du es hier darzustellen versucht sieht man Polizei nirgendwo in Deutschland.



Ich hab 18 km Fahrweg bis zur Arbeit und habe auch noch (musikalische) Hobbys in der Umgebung - sprich an einem normalen Arbeitstag lege ich so grobe 40-45 km zurück in der Umgebung.
Es ist wirklich extrem selten dass ich eine Streife sehe. Anderes Beispiel: Ich fahre jetzt seit rund 15 jahren quasi täglich Auto. In den grob 5000 Tagen an denen ich im Straßenverkehr unterwegs war bin ich genau ein einziges Mal (!) in einer Kontrolle gelandet.

Interessenhalber hab ich mal nachgesehen: Im Saarland gibt es 3651 Polizeibedienstete. Im Außendienst dürfte davon die Hälfte sein, sagen wir mal 1800 Mann. Auf 994.200 Personen Bevölkerung.
Also eine Streife (= 2 Personen) pro 1100 Einwohner übern Daumen. Ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen ob das viel oder wenig ist aber irgendwie erscheints mir gefühlt wirklich sehr wenig.


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

Ich habe am Bahnhof gestern einen relativ jungen deutschen obdachlosen kennengelernt. Er hat sogar studiert doch wegen tragischen Umständen lebt er nun auf der Straße. Er sucht seit Jahren vergebens eine Wohnung und findet auch keine gescheite Arbeit für den Übergang. Ohne gescheite Arbeit keine Wohnung und ohne Wohnung ist es schwer überhaupt etwas gescheites zu finden. Laut Gesetzt muss jeder Bürger ein Dach über dem Kopf haben... aber laut Gesetz eben. Komischerweise kriegen Flüchtlinge mit kriminellem Background sofort eine Unterkunft. Ich hoffe das System stabilisiert sich irgendwann hier...


----------



## P2063 (1. November 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> Komischerweise kriegen Flüchtlinge mit kriminellem Background sofort eine Unterkunft.



woher weißt du, dass ein Flüchtling einen kriminellen Hintergrund hat? Wir leben hier immernoch in einem Rechtsstaat wo man sowas jemandem zunächst mal nachweisen muss.

und welche Gründe halten deinen Obdachlosen davon ab, als Meldeadresse für die Arbeits- oder Wohnungssuche einfach eine beliebige Obdachlosenunterkunft anzugeben? Klar, macht es auch nicht einfach was zu finden, aber besser als es garnicht oder mit "ohne wohnsitz" zu probieren. Ich weiß ja nicht welche tragischen Umstände das waren, aber man muss in diesem Land schon sehr viel wissentlich vernachlässigen um irgendwann ohne Dach über dem Kopf da zu stehen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also eine Streife (= 2 Personen) pro 1100 Einwohner übern Daumen. Ich kann jetzt nicht einschätzen ob das viel oder wenig ist aber irgendwie erscheints mir gefühlt wirklich sehr wenig.



ich hab das grade mal gegoogelt weil es mir umgekehrt sehr viel vorkam, und tatsächlich gibt es je nach Bundesland zwischen 4,7(Berlin) und 2,2(RLP) Polizisten je 1000 Einwohner.
Polizisten je 100.000 Einwohner in Deutschland nach Bundeslaendern 2016 | Statistik

selbst totalitäre Staaten wie China (1,1/1000) oder der Iran (0,7/1000) haben nicht mal halb so viel Polizei im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung wobei Russland da mit 5,5/1000 eine Ausnahme bildet


----------



## shadie (1. November 2018)

Ich gebe nach ein par Erfahrungen generell nichts mehr.
Habe hin und wieder auch versucht etwas zu Essen zu geben aber das wurde hier in HH immer abgelehnt mit echt bösen Sätzen.

Weil mir das alles mittlerweile tierisch auf die Eier geht und ich jeden Morgen 40-50 Minuten Bahn fahre setze ich ab der Haustür meine Kopfhörer auf und nehme Sie im Fahrstuhl der Firma wieder ab.

Seit dem werde ich nicht mehr angequatscht oder blöd von der Seite angesprochen.


Ist zwar ne ziemlich krasse Abschottung aber was willst du gegen so was ansonsten unternehmen?


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> woher weißt du, dass ein Flüchtling einen kriminellen Hintergrund hat? Wir leben hier immernoch in einem Rechtsstaat wo man sowas jemandem zunächst mal nachweisen muss.
> 
> und welche Gründe halten deinen Obdachlosen davon ab, als Meldeadresse für die Arbeits- oder Wohnungssuche einfach eine beliebige Obdachlosenunterkunft anzugeben? Klar, macht es auch nicht einfach was zu finden, aber besser als es garnicht oder mit "ohne wohnsitz" zu probieren. Ich weiß ja nicht welche tragischen Umstände das waren, aber man muss in diesem Land schon sehr viel wissentlich vernachlässigen um irgendwann ohne Dach über dem Kopf da zu stehen.



Das sagte mir mal mein Vater. Er therapiert drogenabhängige jugendliche  und meinte er habe oft auch mit Flüchtlingen zu tun. Leider ist das  wirklich nicht so einfach wie du es dir vorstellst... die meisten  Menschen sehen nur das Äußere aber in Wirklichkeit läuft alles ganz  anders ab.


----------



## P2063 (1. November 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> Das sagte mir mal mein Vater. Er therapiert drogenabhängige jugendliche  und meinte er habe oft auch mit Flüchtlingen zu tun. Leider ist das  wirklich nicht so einfach wie du es dir vorstellst... die meisten  Menschen sehen nur das Äußere aber in Wirklichkeit läuft alles ganz  anders ab.



ganz im gegenteil, ich stelle mir das überhauptnicht einfach vor. das soll es auch garnicht sein. es braucht erst einen konkreten vorwurf, dann sucht man beweise und/oder zeugen, dann gibt es einen ordentlichen prozess und je nach dem wie dieser ausgeht ist jemand schuldig oder nicht. vorher kann er allenfalls verdächtig sein, und es ist auch falsch eine gewisse große gruppe unter generalverdacht zu stellen bloß weil ein verschwindend kleiner teil derjenigen sich nicht an geltendes recht hält. und selbst dann macht es für ein strafmaß noch einen unterschied, ob jemand aus purer boshaftigkeit gehandelt hat, aus irgendeinem traumatischen erlebnis heraus oder irgendwas dazwischen.

natürlich sind auch die gründe vielfältig warum jemand (harte) drogen nimmt und/oder gesellschaftlich absteigt und/oder seine wohnung verliert. aber auf gründe will ich auch garnicht eingehen, fakt ist nun mal bevor jemand ohne wohnung da steht ist vorher bereits extrem viel schief gelaufen.


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du genau meinst, weil ich den Zusammenhang nicht verstanden habe, Sorry. Falls du Flüchtlinge meinst, ich habe ja nur nur ausschließlich die mit kriminellem Hintergrund betont und nicht alle.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> [...] fakt ist nun mal bevor jemand ohne wohnung da steht ist vorher bereits extrem viel schief gelaufen.



Das ist richtig. Und das System der sozialen Hilfen ist leider finanziell und personell viel zu schwach aufgestellt, um da effektive Prävention zu leisten oder die extrem aufwändige und betreuungsintensive gesellschaftliche Wiedereingliederungsarbeit zu leisten, die für diese Klientel notwendig wäre.

Und das mit den Flüchtlingen, ob kriminell oder nicht, ist eine Scheindebatte. Denn auch schon vor der großen "Welle" 2015/2016 wurde das Thema vernachlässigt, nur hat da kein Hahn nach gekräht.


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

Sind die Sozialleistungen in Deutschland wirklich so schlecht?. Ich frage deswegen weil ich neugierig bin. Das was angeboten wird von denen ist ja allg. nicht schlecht trotzdem liest und hört man oft Kritik. Ich frage mich wieso. Aber es ist von Ort zu Ort auch unterschiedlich schätze ich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

nexistar schrieb:


> Sind die Sozialleistungen in Deutschland wirklich so schlecht?


Die Preise steigen zu schnell. Als Hartz IV eingeführt wurde, war es ausreichend. Die Preise haben sich inzwischen aber massiv verändert und entsprechend der Warenkorb. Ernähre dich einfach mal von 137,-€ im Monat, sowas gebe ich alleine für einmal Essengehen aus, wenn es man wieder ein 7 Gängemenüe mit Weinbegleitung wird.

Ich habe  2002 einen Test gemacht und jetzt wieder. Immer mit Freunden zusammen, mit denen ich auch zum wild campen und überleben in der Wildnis fahre. Wenn man sieht, dass es ein kg Getreide für 20 Cent gibt, dann entspricht der Regelsatz von 4,54 pro Tag gut 20kg Getreide pro Tag und Person. Erkläre dann Menschen, die von der sprichwörtlichen_ "Handvoll Reis am Tag"_  leben, dass 20kg Getreide zu wenig sind. Das ist natürlich Kokolores und hat nichts mit der Realität des Einkaufens im Laden zu tun. 

Und ja, es geht weiterhin, im Vergleich zu 2002, als es ein satter Essenskorb war, ist es heute zum Überleben ausreichend. Dazu benötigt man aber noch etwas Wissen, um eine günstige und gesunde Ernährung zu bekommen. Und daran scheitert es oft, nicht daran, den Regelsatz zu erhöhen. So als Beispiel sind 500kg Rollmöpse für 1,39,-€ zu nennen, da deckt man seinen täglichen Eiweisbedarf billig und gut mit ab.  So ein Glas mit sieben Rollmöpsen reicht dann für eine Woche. Spaß macht das alles nicht, wenn man an frischem Obst und Gemüse vorbeigehen muss und mit festem Willen zum Sparen das kauft, was gerade ganz billig ist, aktuell z.B. Weißkohl und Steckrüben. Und auch Rote Beete gibt es nachgeschmissen. Einfach mal auf dem Wochenmarkt die Reste zum _"Ich nehm alles für die Hälfte" _kaufen.

Und dann schau Dir die anderen Bereiche an. 1,-€ im Monat für Bildung ist eine Verhöhnung. Und dann lass ein technische Gerät defekt werden. Stell Dir vor, Du hast Kinder, deren Regelsatz noch tiefer ist etc. Als Resümee sage ich dazu immer, man kann davon leben, aber man wird sichtbar arm und krank. Es ist ein Hungerlohn. Lösungen sind komplex, schaut man auf Menschen am Mindestlohn, die als Gesamtpaket auch nicht mehr als der Hartz IV Empfänger bekommen, dafür aber 40h arbeiten müssen. Ich bin darum für ein mehrstufiges System.

1. Anhebung des Mindestlohn
2. Abschaffung von Hartz IV und Einführung eines Bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens in Höhe von 800,-€

800,-€ ist merklich weniger als der aktuelle Hartz IV Satz, insbesondere, wenn man bedenkt, das sämtliche Verwaltungskosten entfallen, Außerdem werden Gemeinden entlastet, weil das Grundeinkommen vom Bund finanziert werden müsste. Zu finanzieren ist da gar nichts, weil entsprechend die Steuern steigen können. Denn wer verdient, kann seine 800,-€ Grundeinkommen einfach wieder wegbesteuert bekommen. Es würde aber die soziale Gerechtigkeit am unteren Ende massiv erhöhen.

800,-€ reichen nicht für eine kleine Wohnung in München, wenn man aber der Meinung ist, gesund und kräftig nicht arbeiten zu wollen, muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Im Wendland und in Brandenburd verweisen ganze Dörfer, da bekommt man billigen Wohnraum mit Grundstück für Hühner und Schweine und kann sich seine Auszeit nehmen, wenn man das für angemessen hält; ohne Druck und ohne Gängelung. Oder man arbeitet etwas nebenbei, wenn man "Luxus" wie frisches Obst möchte. 800,-€ reichen aber im Studium oder der Ausbildung mit kleinem WG Zimmer. Kranke bekommen entsprechend mehr, wenn sie nicht zuarbeiten könnenm, damit sie zumindest etwas über dem aktuellen Hartz IV satz liegen.

Das wäre so meine grobe und nicht ausformulierte Richtung, die ich einschlagen würde. Betteln bräuchte dann niemand mehr. Das Grundeinkommen müsste mit anderen aktuellen Zahlungen wie Renten oder Arbeitslosengeld verrechnet werden. Da müsste man im Detail drauf schauen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *§ 7 des RBEG*


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ernähre dich einfach mal von 137,-€ im Monat,



Ich hab grade mal in mein schlaues Haushaltsbuch geschaut unter der Zeile "Nahrungsmittel".
Mittelwerte: 
2016: 198,67€
2017: 231,75€
2018 bis jetzt (Weihnachten fehlt noch dann sinds wieder 230 ): 219,01€

...also für 2 Personen. Das sind im ganz großen Mittel rund 108€ pro Person und Monat - und wir essen jetzt nicht ausdrücklich sparsam, sprich ich kaufe auch gelegentlich maln Kilo Lachs für 30€ oder sowas.
OK, solche Dinge wie essen gehen usw. sind da nicht mit drin (das ist Freizeitkonsum usw.) aber wenn die 137€ pro Monat und Person gerechnet sind würde ich damit problemlos auskommen. 

Bin ich so billig unterwegs oder wo ist der Denkfehler?


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

Durch meine Diät gebe ich persönlich monatlich max 100 Euro für das Essen aus. Aber jeder Mensch ist individuell und manche haben sogar die ein oder andere Krankheit, bei der man spezielle Sachen kaufen muss die etwas teurer sind. Im Grunde muss man allerdings etwas diszipliniert vorgehen, vor allem wenn man auf Sozialgeld angewiesen ist.


----------



## shadie (1. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab grade mal in mein schlaues Haushaltsbuch geschaut unter der Zeile "Nahrungsmittel".
> Mittelwerte:
> 2016: 198,67€
> 2017: 231,75€
> ...



Das Thema kommt zig mal im Luxx auch, da gibts nen "Gehalts Thread".

Ich sage auch, dass mir ca. 100-150 € für "rein Essen" reichen.
Wir haben zu zweit ebenfalls ca. 220-280 € pro Monat an Essensausgaben.

Andere zählen da aber eben Essengehen etc. mit rein und dann reicht es natürlich nicht mit 100 € pro Monat/Person.


----------



## P2063 (1. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Preise steigen zu schnell. Als Hartz IV eingeführt wurde, war es ausreichend. Die Preise haben sich inzwischen aber massiv verändert und entsprechend der Warenkorb. Ernähre dich einfach mal von 137,-€ im Monat, sowas gebe ich alleine für einmal Essengehen aus, wenn es man wieder ein 7 Gängemenüe mit Weinbegleitung wird.



Jemand der H4 bezieht soll aber auch nicht ein 7 Gänge Menü essen gehen. Es sind insgesamt fast 400€ die man für ich schreibe jetzt mal polemisch "nichtstun" jeden Monat ausgeben kann und die Wohnung sowie Ersteinrichtung bezahlt einem das Amt ja noch oben drauf. Davon kann man jetzt keine Luftsprüge machen, aber doch locker davon leben. Nachdem ich daheim ausgezogen war hatte ich während Ausbildung/Studium bedeutend weniger zur Verfügung. Zudem haben wir auch noch ein sehr gutes Gesundheitssystem, von den 5€ Zuzahlungen kann man sich als entsprechend bedürftiger ja ebenfalls befreien lassen, genauso wie von anderen Belastungen wie GEZ.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den aktuellen Satz sogar viel zu hoch. Ich würde ab einer bestimmten Stufe des Unwillens einen Job zu suchen allenfalls noch Essensmarken und Kulturgutscheine ausgeben, aber kein Geld von dem sich Alkohol und Zigaretten kaufen lassen. Die Grundsicherung soll das Überleben sichern, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

@P2063

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich Student war, ich habe mich mal Monate lang nur mit Spaghetti und Tunfisch ernährt . Das war damals in Wuppertal...


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> [...] Ich würde ab einer bestimmten Stufe des Unwillens einen Job zu suchen allenfalls noch Essensmarken und Kulturgutscheine ausgeben, aber kein Geld von dem sich Alkohol und Zigaretten kaufen lassen.[...]



Das ist auch so vorgesehen. Für unter-25-jährige kann das in bestimmten Fällen theoretisch sogar als erste Sanktionsstufe verhängt werden.



P2063 schrieb:


> Die Grundsicherung soll das Überleben sichern, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.





Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMNyPqC12O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bin ich so billig unterwegs oder wo ist der Denkfehler?


Vermutlich. Und Du weisst, wie es geht. Ich sagte ja, man kann sehr gut günstig leben, wenn man große Mengen (Zentner Kartoffeln zum Einlagern) kauft und etwas Garten nebenei hat. Wir z.B. haben dieses Jahr über eine Tonne Äpfel geernten. Das sind jetzt 300l Apfelsatz und genug Äpfel, um jedes Tag mit vier Personen ein Kilogramm zu haben, also der tägliche Apfel fürs Müsli. Apropos Müsli, mit Haferflocken, Banane, Apfel und Milch ist das auch extrem billig und gesund. Auch meine Linseneintöpfe mit frischen Gemüse kosten nicht, Apfel und Kartoffel ist quasi geschenkt, etc. Was kosten aber zwei Brötchen vom Bäcker morgens? Schwupps sind 1,50€ weg. Wie soll ich Käse ohne meinen Feigensenf essen? Ja, gut, aber genau diese Kloeinigkeiten, gerade Gewürze, kosten. Dazu etwas besseres Fleisch und nicht das Hack für 3,-€ das Kilo und die 4,50€ sind ganz schnell weg.

Und dann schau Dir den "typischen" nicht so Informierten, der sich für 2,20 eine Dose Ravioli kauft. Das ist dann teuer und schlecht, der halbe Liter O-Saft am Tag raubt den nächsten Euro, Brot beim Bäcker ist unverfrohren teuer geworden, aber das billige Weißbrot vom Supermarkt ist nicht genießbar. Etc....



nexistar schrieb:


> ....ich habe mich mal Monate lang nur mit Spaghetti und Tunfisch ernährt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, Wuppertal kenne ich gut, da gibt es keine guten Geschäfte. Da muss man dann halt umziehen.   



P2063 schrieb:


> .... Ich würde ab einer bestimmten Stufe des Unwillens einen Job zu suchen ...


_(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt. _
Art 1 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dann schau Dir den "typischen" nicht so Informierten, der sich für 2,20 eine Dose Ravioli kauft. Das ist dann teuer und schlecht, der halbe Liter O-Saft am Tag raubt den nächsten Euro, Brot beim Bäcker ist unverfrohren teuer geworden, aber das billige Weißbrot vom Supermarkt ist nicht genießbar. Etc....



Das Brot vom Bäcker ist inzwischen auch nur noch so eine industrielle Pampe. 
Da muss man schon echt Glück haben und einen Bäcker erwischen, der noch alles selbst macht und vor allem weiß, was er tut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> man kann sehr gut günstig leben, wenn man große Mengen (Zentner Kartoffeln zum Einlagern) kauft und etwas Garten nebenei hat.



Naja, nen Garten hab ich keinen (also schon nur wächst da nix essbares außern Strunken Petersilie ) aber das mit den Mengen stimmt schon. Zumindest für die Grundnahrungsmittel. Ich kaufe beispielsweise Reis in 20 oder 25 Kilo-Säcken. Das Zeug hält sich trocken ja ewig und 20 Kilo Reis kosten kaum 30€ im Großhandel - im Ernstfall biste damit schon mit zwei Personen nen Monat lang satt. 


...aber wir schweifen von den Bettlern ab. OT in der Rumpelkammer...lassen wir mal durchgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...aber wir schweifen von den Bettlern ab.


Es geht um Alternativstrategien. Denn warum betteln Menschen? Das macht man nicht zum Spaß, es geht immer um Not.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> OT in der Rumpelkammer...lassen wir mal durchgehen.


Aua, nein ....,  nicht sperren, bitte sperr mich nicht, bitt...... ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2018)

Ich hab doch mitgemacht...und ich...moment... ich könnte mich wirklich selbst sperren - aber dann nicht mehr entsperren weil ich bin ja gesperrt und... 
faszinierend dieses Forensystem. 

Es soll nebenbei auch eine kleine Randgruppe von Soziopathen geben, die tatsächlich aus Spaß betteln. Die meisten machens aber wohl aufgrund eines Zwangs wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die meisten Leute da draußen keine Soziopathen sind. Hoffentlich.


----------



## nexistar (1. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es soll nebenbei auch eine kleine Randgruppe von Soziopathen geben, die tatsächlich aus Spaß betteln. Die meisten machens aber wohl aufgrund eines Zwangs wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die meisten Leute da draußen keine Soziopathen sind. Hoffentlich.



Ich habe mal eine Studentin aus Holland getroffen und die hat damals gebettelt (eher anständig mit Becher etc) um Geld für die Fahrt zurück zu kriegen. Ich gab ihr damals 80 Euro und hab sie zum Essen ausgeführt. Das lag aber nicht daran, dass sie gut aussah. Ich bereue es aber bis heute nicht... in vielerlei Hinsicht *nyehehe*


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. November 2018)

Um mal auf das Ursprungsthema zurück zu kommen:

Ist sehr unterschiedlich. Wenn mich jemand nett fragt und ich gerade die 10 Sekunden Zeit und tatsächlich Kleingeld habe, dann kriegt er/sie meist was von mir. Nichts geben tue ich bei unfreundlichen Menschen oder Leuten, wo der Verdacht naheliegt, dass sie für irgendeine Bande schnorren. Letztere Menschen sind zwar in der Regel auch verdammt arm dran, weil sie oft unter ganz anderen Versprechungen nach Deutschland gelockt worden sind und nun häufig auf Gedeih und Verderben ihrem "Boss" ausgeliefert sind... aber dieses perverse "Geschäftsmodell"muss letztlich trockengelegt werden.

Ansonsten muss man unterscheiden, es gibt neben denen oben beschriebenen noch verschiedene andere Arten von Bettlern. 

Hin und wieder z.B. noch die Punker-Kids, die es cool finden, zwischen Schule und Abendessen bei Mami und Papi einen auf "Straßenleben" zu machen. Die kriegen von mir auf keinen Fall was. Ich habe in meinem subkulturellen Leben zu viele junge, vielversprechende Leute kennengelernt, die tatsächlich irgendwann abgerutscht sind und alles weggeworfen haben. Ein paar davon liegen jetzt unter der Erde. Schnorren und "Platte machen" ist kein lustiges Hobby, sondern ein verdammt hartes Leben, das einen hohen Tribut von den meisten Betroffenen fordert.

Dann halt die wirklich Kaputten - meist mindestens alkoholabhängig, oft auch von anderen Drogen, oft psychische Erkrankungen (DER Hauptgrund, warum Menschen auf der Straße landen: aufgrund psychischer Erkrankungen kriegen sie ihr Leben nicht mehr auf die Reihe und haben - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - niemanden, der sie auffangen und unterstützen kann.) und andere körperliche Erkrankungen, die mit dem Leben auf der Straße und Drogenmißbrauch einhergehen. Und zwischen all diesen Dingern bestehen natürlich oft auch fatale Wechselwirkungen. Wenn mich von denen jemand nett fragt: dann gibt es, wie gesagt, meist was. Warum auch nicht? Ich sehe nicht ein, mich als moralische Instanz und Richter über das ganz offensichtlich verkorkste Leben dieser Leute aufzuspielen. Die sind so weit unten, wie man in unserer Gesellschaft nur sein kann. Wird der Euro, den ich gebe, in Alkohol oder den nächsten Schuss investiert? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch - obwohl auch diese Menschen durchaus mal ein Brötchen essen oder einen Kaffee trinken, oder für ihre Hunde was zu essen kaufen (meist noch eher als für sich selbst, erfahrungsgemäß).  Tue ich etwas "Gutes", wenn ich stattdessen kein Geld gebe, um "diesen Lebensentwurf nicht zu subventionieren"? Nein, ich denke nicht. Es sucht sich niemand dieses Leben freiwillig aus, ich kuriere damit nicht die Suchterkrankung... Also wie gehabt, wenn mich jemand nett fragt...

Die dritte Gruppe sind dann meist Wanderarbeiter aus EU-Osteuropa, die hier Schiffbruch erlitten haben. Der Klassiker: mit Arbeitsvertrag hergekommen (Trucker, Fleischindustrie, Bauarbeiter... diese klassischen Berufe halt, oft genug auch fast sklavereimäßige Ausbeutung), krank geworden, Job verloren, kein Zugang zum dt. Sozialsystem, kein Geld mehr für die Rückreise (oder Stress zuhause), Wohnung gekündigt, Parkbank, "Zeitschrift der Straße"/"Asphalt"/"Straßenfeger" etc. verkaufen. Auch hier kommt es darauf an, ob ich nett gefragt werde. Im Zweifelsfall kaufe ich dann auch mal eine der Zeitschriften (sofern sie offizielle Verkäufer sind), das ist eben ein bisschen würdevoller, als pures Schnorren.

Negative Erfahrungen habe ich bisher eigentlich nicht gemacht, also mit aggressiven Bettlern oder so. Manche sind mir einfach nicht sympathisch, die kriegen halt nix. Schluss, aus, Mickymaus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. November 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab doch mitgemacht...und ich...moment... ich könnte mich wirklich selbst sperren - aber dann nicht mehr entsperren weil ich bin ja gesperrt und...
> faszinierend dieses Forensystem.



+1
Faszinierend dieser Satz

@Topic
Hier in NRW sehe ich nur wenige Bettler. Die wenigen, die man dann mal sieht verhalten sich ruhig und stören niemanden. Ich bin allerdings auch eher außerhalb der Stadt oder innerhalb der Stadt unterwegs, wo es relativ selten irgendwelche Probleme gibt. Das größte Problem in der Stadt, welches ich mitbekommen habe ist das zusammenbrechende Mobilfunknetz an Festtagen. Da sind dann mal schnell alle Verbindungen tot.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. November 2018)

Grundsätzlich stehe ich ja auf dem Standpunkt, ein Land wie unseres sollte gar keine Armut haben müssen, aber dies ist eine andere Debatte... Was Bettelei angeht: Entscheide ich nach Sympathie/Eindruck im Vorbeigehen... Gewisse Klientel erhalten nichts, aber vor kurzem kam ich an einer jungen Frau vorbei, und ja, auch wenn man im Grunde genommen nur zum Amt bzw. in ihrem Falle erstmal zuvor zum Frauenhaus gehen sollte, in der Theorie sagt es sich immer so einfach, also um die Sache abzukürzen: Habe ihr ein nettes Scheinchen in die Hand gedrückt, nicht weil ich es musste, sondern einfach weil ich es in diesem Moment von mir aus selbst als vertretbar empfand. Natürlich ändert es nichts, aber Veränderung muss von einem selbst ausgehen, Zwang führt zu nichts.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich gebe prinzipiell nichts, da es zu 99% banden aus dem ostblock sind.


Besonders die Deutschen


----------



## RtZk (10. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> , oder für ihre Hunde was zu essen kaufen (meist noch eher als für sich selbst, erfahrungsgemäß).



Das ist mir auch schon sehr häufig aufgefallen, aber gerade so etwas würde ich niemals unterstützen, auch, wenn hier gleich wieder viele Tierhaber vor Entrüstung aufschreien, aber ein Köter ist am Ende immer noch nur ein Tier und mehr nicht und, wenn ich es mir nicht leisten kann, dann kann ich es auch nicht behalten, abgesehen davon ist der Prozentsatz der Menschen die auf der Straße leben MÜSSEN verschwindet gering.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2018)

Ja lebe  mal auf der Straße. Dann kannst klug schwätzen.


----------



## nexistar (10. November 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich stehe ich ja auf dem Standpunkt, ein Land wie unseres sollte gar keine Armut haben müssen



Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. November 2018)

Ich bin leider gefühlt jeden Tag mit Bettlern und Obdachlosigkeit konfroniert. Ums kurz zu fassen: Was ich da jeden Tag sehe hat mein Verständnis für jegliche Bettlerei und Obdachlosigkeit ungewollt (siehe weiter unten) nahezu verschwinden lassen. Einzig tun mir wirklich die alten Leute leid, die hier vermutlich lange  gearbeitet oder die Kinder versorgt haben und von ihrer Minirente insbesondere in Zeiten steigender Mieten und steigendes Lebenshaltungskosten nicht mehr über die Runden kommen (das macht mir übrigens auf meine eigene  (Alters-)Zukunft extreme Sorgen...) und dann Straßenzeitungen verkaufen  oder im Müll nach Pfandflaschen suchen müssen. 

Ich habe halt doch irgendwo noch das kleine Gewissen, was mir einredet, dass die Leute mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts dafür können und externe Einflüsse sowie fehlende rechtzeitige Hilfsangebote insbesondere seitens der Herkunftsstaaten für deren Zustand gesorgt hat. Ich bin den Bettlern und Obdachlosen gegenüber nicht mal sauer (außer solchen, die ganz offenkundig keinen anderen Zustand wollen...). Ich bin nur sauer auf den Staat und die Politik, die sich alles schön reden, sich selber aus der Verantwortung ziehen und das Problem auf andere abwälzen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. November 2018)

Sollte. Die Realität sieht anders aus. Fängt schon damit an, das man selbst als Komapatient angeblich arbeitsfähig ist


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Alternativstrategien. Denn warum betteln Menschen? Das macht man nicht zum Spaß, es geht immer um Not.



Na ja, ich kenne einen Fall aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und da geht es nicht um Not.
Es geht um schnelles Geld. Da wird sich hingesetzt und gebettelt und innerhalb einer Stunde kommen so 20-30€ zusammen. Das ist als Stundenlohn schon nicht schlecht.
Natürlich geht es den allermeisten Bettlern schlecht, aber bitte nicht "immer" sagen. Das stimmt schlicht nicht.
Und ich will auch nicht auf bettelnde Kinder eingehen. Da gibt es sicher welche, die von Banden vorgeschickt werden um Geld einzusacken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon sehr häufig aufgefallen, aber gerade so etwas würde ich niemals unterstützen, auch, wenn hier gleich wieder viele Tierhaber vor Entrüstung aufschreien, aber ein Köter ist am Ende immer noch nur ein Tier und mehr nicht und, wenn ich es mir nicht leisten kann, dann kann ich es auch nicht behalten, abgesehen davon ist der Prozentsatz der Menschen die auf der Straße leben MÜSSEN verschwindet gering.



Auf der Straße lernen die meisten Leute sehr schnell, dass sie besser niemandem vertrauen sollten. Insbesondere nicht den "Kollegen". Unter beschissenen Bedingungen gilt umso mehr "homo homini lupus", ist der Mensch umso mehr des Menschen Wolf. Darum wird für viele ihr Hund zum einzigen treuen Begleiter, häufig auch zum einzigen Beschützer. Darum haben die Hunde für viele Wohnungslose einen so hohen Stellenwert, darum schlafen viele selbst bei Minusgraden lieber draußen mit ihren Hunden auf der Straße, statt für die Nacht in eine Notunterkunft zu gehen, wo sie die Hunde nicht mit hin nehmen dürfen.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dann halt die wirklich Kaputten - meist mindestens alkoholabhängig, oft auch von anderen Drogen, oft psychische Erkrankungen (DER Hauptgrund, warum Menschen auf der Straße landen: aufgrund psychischer Erkrankungen kriegen sie ihr Leben nicht mehr auf die Reihe und haben - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - niemanden, der sie auffangen und unterstützen kann.) und andere körperliche Erkrankungen, die mit dem Leben auf der Straße und Drogenmißbrauch einhergehen. Und zwischen all diesen Dingern bestehen natürlich oft auch fatale Wechselwirkungen. Wenn mich von denen jemand nett fragt: dann gibt es, wie gesagt, meist was. Warum auch nicht? Ich sehe nicht ein, mich als moralische Instanz und Richter über das ganz offensichtlich verkorkste Leben dieser Leute aufzuspielen. Die sind so weit unten, wie man in unserer Gesellschaft nur sein kann. Wird der Euro, den ich gebe, in Alkohol oder den nächsten Schuss investiert? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch - obwohl auch diese Menschen durchaus mal ein Brötchen essen oder einen Kaffee trinken, oder für ihre Hunde was zu essen kaufen (meist noch eher als für sich selbst, erfahrungsgemäß).  Tue ich etwas "Gutes", wenn ich stattdessen kein Geld gebe, um "diesen Lebensentwurf nicht zu subventionieren"? Nein, ich denke nicht. Es sucht sich niemand dieses Leben freiwillig aus, ich kuriere damit nicht die Suchterkrankung... Also wie gehabt, wenn mich jemand nett fragt...


Ich kenne viele psychisch kranke Menschen die alle eine Wohnung haben. Damit hat das nichts zu tun!
Der Großteil sucht sich selber das Leben auf der Straße aus.
Es steht jeder Einzelperson in Deutschland eine Wohnung von 45m² zu.


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele psychisch kranke Menschen die alle eine Wohnung haben.* Damit hat das nichts zu tun!*
> Der Großteil sucht sich selber das Leben auf der Straße aus.
> Es steht jeder Einzelperson in Deutschland eine Wohnung von 45m² zu.



Doch hat es, das erlebe ich gerade in meinem direkten Umfeld.
Wenn ein psychisch Kranker (z.B.: paraniode Schizophrenie) sich nicht helfen lassen will --> gibt es keine Hilfe, und somit droht die Obdachlosigkeit.
Das liegt natürlich am Erkrankten und dessen Erkrankung, dass er keine Hilfe annehmen kann --> und das Ergebnis ist leider sehr oft die Obdachlosigkeit.
Dafür kann aber der Staat nichts, das Gesundheitssystem nichts und auch die Angehörigen nichts.....das ist einfach ein Schxxx-Situation für alle Beteiligten.
Der zweiten Hälfte deiner Aussage stimme ich zu, wer geistig klar ist, sucht sich das Leben auf der Straße selber aus....klingt hart, ist aber so.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Doch hat es, das erlebe ich gerade in meinem direkten Umfeld.
> Wenn ein psychisch Kranker (z.B.: paraniode Schizophrenie) sich nicht helfen lassen will --> gibt es keine Hilfe, und somit droht die Obdachlosigkeit.
> Das liegt natürlich am Erkrankten und dessen Erkrankung, dass er keine Hilfe annehmen kann --> und das Ergebnis ist leider sehr oft die Obdachlosigkeit.
> Dafür kann aber der Staat nichts, das Gesundheitssystem nichts und auch die Angehörigen nichts.....das ist einfach ein Schxxx-Situation für alle Beteiligten.
> Der zweiten Hälfte deiner Aussage stimme ich zu, wer geistig klar ist, sucht sich das Leben auf der Straße selber aus....klingt hart, ist aber so.


Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Ich kenne wirklich viele Menschen die psychisch krank sind die haben alle einen festen Wohnsitz.
Klar wenn welche uneinsichtig sind und sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, kann das u.U. passieren.
Aber  es gibt auch genug Menschen die "nur "Alkoholprobleme haben und sich das Leben auf der Straße aussuchen.
Die wollen keinen festen Wohnsitz.


----------



## Adi1 (14. November 2018)

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht,

viele sind gescheitert,

weil sie ihr Leben durch persönliche Probleme nicht mehr in den Griff bekommen haben. 

Da sollte aber das Umfeld einfach nich wegschauen,

professionelle Hilfe gibt es schon,

dazu braucht es aber jemanden,

der zu dieser Person noch einen richtigen Draht hat.


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Ich kenne wirklich viele Menschen die psychisch krank sind die haben alle einen festen Wohnsitz.
> Klar wenn welche uneinsichtig sind und sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, kann das u.U. passieren.
> Aber  es gibt auch genug Menschen die "nur "Alkoholprobleme haben und sich das Leben auf der Straße aussuchen.
> Die wollen keinen festen Wohnsitz.



Psychische Krankheiten gibt es ja auch viele......nur um mal eine Zahl in den Raum zu werfen: ca.: 1,5% der deutschen Bevölkerung leidet an Schizophrenie --> mal weiter gesponnen, du kennst 200 Leute, dann sind darunter 3 Menschen die z.B.: Stimmen hören oder von außen ferngesteuert und durch die Steckdosen beobachtet werden.....klingt abgefahren, ist für diese Menschen aber real, weil sie das ja tatsächlich erleben oder empfinden.
Ich habe im Bekanntenkreis mehrere Depressive, Bipolare und sogar Borderliner, alle haben eine Wohnung und Jobs.
Bei der schizophrenen Person gibt es momentan keine Hoffnung auf Behandlung, daher obdachlos.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. Ich kenne wirklich viele Menschen die psychisch krank sind die haben alle einen festen Wohnsitz.



Anekdotisches Wissen ist einer der klassischen Fehler der Argumentationslogik.  Dazu begehst du einen weiteren Fehler:  ich habe nicht behauptet, dass psychische Erkrankungen zwingend obdachlos machen. Sondern dass diejenigen, die tatsächlich auf der Straße landen, oft psychische Vorerkrankungen hatten, die mindestens zu ihrer jetzigen Situation beigetragen haben. Statistiken und die Erfahrungen von Streetworkern legen das ebenfalls nahe. Die taz hat oder hatte oder hat zum Thema Obdachlosigkeit gerade einen Themenschwerpunkt, da gibt es sehr aufschlussreiche Artikel und Interviews. Findet man auch alles auf deren Website.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar wenn welche uneinsichtig sind und sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, kann das u.U. passieren.



Soviele Menschen mit psychischen Erkrankungen scheinst du also doch nicht zu kennen. Oder zumindest nicht zu verstehen. Die Unwilligkeit bzw. psychische Unfähigkeit sich helfen zu lassen, ist gerade ein Symptom so mancher psychischer Erkrankung!



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber  es gibt auch genug Menschen die "nur "Alkoholprobleme haben und sich das Leben auf der Straße aussuchen.



Das weißt du anhand deiner reichhaltigen Lebenserfahrung? Die machen das, weil das Leben auf der Straße so eine schöne Vagabunden-Romantik hat?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die wollen keinen festen Wohnsitz.



Manche wollen das tatsächlich nicht. Aber bestimmt nicht, weil das Leben auf der Straße so schön ist.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es steht jeder Einzelperson in Deutschland eine Wohnung von 45m² zu.




Erstens vollkommen falsch. Zweitens: was dir theoretisch zusteht und was dir bewilligt wird,  das sind schon allein aufgrund Sachzwängen wie eben schlicht nicht vorhandener Wohnungen zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Dazu musst du das ganze ja auch erstmal beantragen! Sprich: du brauchst verschiedenste Unterlagen und Dokumente, evtl. Auszüge aus irgendeinem Register deines Geburtsortes. Dann musst du Termine vereinbaren und vor allem einhalten und dem Ganzen immer hinterher sein. Das ist alles andere als einfach für viele obdachlose Menschen, insbesondere je länger sie schon auf der Straße sind und je schwerwiegender ihre Sucht-, psychischen und sonstigen Erkrankungen sind. Und wie ich schonmal schrieb: es gibt viel zu wenig Personal zur Betreuung und Begleitung dieser Menschen bei genau jenen Dingen.

/edit: unsachliche Bemerkung entfernt, sorry.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. November 2018)

Die kriminelle Energie ist bei den meisten Menschen weitaus ausgeprägter als die sexuelle Energie. Es wird also viel mehr betrogen als gebumst. Ich kenne einen, der im feinsten Joop Anzug, er nennt es seinen Kampfanzug, in Düsseldorf am Hbf professionell bettelt. Der sagt zu mehr wohlhabenden Passagieren:
"Guten Tag, mir ist das so peinlich jemand Fremden um Hilfe fragen zu müssen. Ich war bei der Polizei, ich habe Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet. Jetzt stehe ich hier, Brieftasche weg, Handy weg, Klapprad weg. Wie soll ich jetzt nach Köln kommen. Die haben mir das Messer an den Hals gehalten und ich zittere immer noch.


Zack fliesst das Geld.

Ich mache das anders. Wenn jemand voll im Eimer dauernd irgendwo hockt und gar nicht mehr bettelt, sondern einfach nur dort hockt, dann gehe ich was zu Essen kaufen, egal was, hier fang.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Anekdotisches Wissen ist einer der klassischen Fehler der Argumentationslogik.  Dazu begehst du einen weiteren Fehler:  ich habe nicht behauptet, dass psychische Erkrankungen zwingend obdachlos machen. Sondern dass diejenigen, die tatsächlich auf der Straße landen, oft psychische Vorerkrankungen hatten, die mindestens zu ihrer jetzigen Situation beigetragen haben. Statistiken und die Erfahrungen von Streetworkern legen das ebenfalls nahe. Die taz hat oder hatte oder hat zum Thema Obdachlosigkeit gerade einen Themenschwerpunkt, da gibt es sehr aufschlussreiche Artikel und Interviews. Findet man auch alles auf deren Website.
> 
> Soviele Menschen mit psychischen Erkrankungen scheinst du also doch nicht zu kennen. Oder zumindest nicht zu verstehen. Die Unwilligkeit bzw. psychische Unfähigkeit sich helfen zu lassen, ist gerade ein Symptom so mancher psychischer Erkrankung!


Ich habe 20 Jahre Erfahrung damit und auch ständigen Kontakt zu solchen Menschen. Wenn sich jemand nicht helfen lassen will oder kann, dann kann er sich nicht reflektieren. Aber ich kenne mindestens genauso viele das sehr gut können.

Wir können uns ja darauf einigen, dass wir feststellen, dass der Großteil aller psychisch Kranken nicht auf der Straße lebt. Nur ein geringer Bruchteil. Aber von denen die auf der Straße leben hat wiederrum der größere Teil solche Probleme. Es gibt ja auch eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen psychischen Erkrankungen. Und oft sind sie mit Suchterkrankungen verbunden.



> Das weißt du anhand deiner reichhaltigen Lebenserfahrung? Die machen das, weil das Leben auf der Straße so eine schöne Vagabunden-Romantik hat?
> 
> Manche wollen das tatsächlich nicht. Aber bestimmt nicht, weil das Leben auf der Straße so schön ist.


Das sowas schön ist habe ich mit keinen Wort gesagt. Oder das sie das selber schön finden. Sie haben sich aber zumindest dazu entschieden.




> Erstens vollkommen falsch. Zweitens: was dir theoretisch zusteht und was dir bewilligt wird,  das sind schon allein aufgrund Sachzwängen wie eben schlicht nicht vorhandener Wohnungen zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Dazu musst du das ganze ja auch erstmal beantragen! Sprich: du brauchst verschiedenste Unterlagen und Dokumente, evtl. Auszüge aus irgendeinem Register deines Geburtsortes. Dann musst du Termine vereinbaren und vor allem einhalten und dem Ganzen immer hinterher sein. Das ist alles andere als einfach für viele obdachlose Menschen, insbesondere je länger sie schon auf der Straße sind und je schwerwiegender ihre Sucht-, psychischen und sonstigen Erkrankungen sind. Und wie ich schonmal schrieb: es gibt viel zu wenig Personal zur Betreuung und Begleitung dieser Menschen bei genau jenen Dingen.


Klar muß man sich auch selber darum kümmern und bemühen. Wenn man dazu in der Lage ist natürlich.


Ich will mich deswegen auch nicht rumstreiten. Für mich hat nur dein Kommentar den Eindruck erweckt als wenn psychisch Kranke generell eine Tendenz haben auf der Straße zu landen. Und auch der Kommentar mit "Die Kaputten" hat mich gestört.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2018)

Schon für gesunde Menschen sind Behördengänge Alles andere als einfach. Hinzu kommt, selbst wenn man es schafft. Wo landet man? Genau bei ALG 2. Wo der Druck dann weiter geht.


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2018)

Das weiß ich. Aber es sind per se nicht alle psychisch Kranken unmündig.


----------



## robbert (16. November 2018)

Wenn ich grade ein wenig Kleingeld zur Hand habe und nicht von ihnen bedrängt werde, gebe ich gerne etwas ab.


----------



## Lotto (16. November 2018)

Als Autofahrer hat man eigentlich kaum Kontakt mit solchen Menschen, da die Mehrheit sich an Bahnhöfen tummelt.
Hab früher als ich noch Bahn gefahren bin 1 Euro gegeben, damit die mich in Ruhe lassen. Aber ich denke das kann man nicht mehr mit heute vergleichen. Heute sind viele von denen aus Banden, die das "professionell" machen, findet man aber auch nur in den Millionenstädten.
Das letzte Mal als mich jemand angebettelt hat war es ne alte Oma, in Klamotten die aussahen als seien die 40 Jahre alt (waren sie wahrscheinlich auch). Sie hätte kein Essen mehr fürs Wochenende und Geld vom Amt gäb es erst am Anfang der nächsten Woche. Hab ihr 10 Euro gegeben, da ihr es sichtlich peinlich und beschämend war mich anzusprechen (Altersarmut lässt grüssen), d.h. absolut glaubwürdig war. Natürlich kann man jetzt fragen, warum sie nicht zur Tafel geht...blablabla...aber wenn man so alt ist kann man eben nichtmal eben aufs Fahrrad steigen und in den nächsten Stadtteil radeln. Sowas werden wir leider immer häufiger in Zukunft sehen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber es sind per se nicht alle psychisch Kranken unmündig.



Behauptet ja auch niemand. Mir jedenfalls gibg es keinesfalls um “Bashing“ von Menschen mit psychischen Erkrankungen. Aber ich glaube, da verstehen wir uns mittlerweile. Zu den “Kaputten“: nun ja, diese Leute gehen kaputt. Psychisch, physisch, sozial. Am Leben auf der Straße und an dem jeweils individuellen Päckchen, was sie ohnehin mit sich rumschleppen. Ich habe in jüngeren Jahren mehrere dieser Menschen mit zu Grabe getragen, mich mit manchen aber auch darüber freuen können, dass sie sich nachhaltig aus dem Sumpf des Straßenlebens rauskämpfen konnten. Gegen verschiedenste Widerstände, innerer wie äußerer Natur.


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Behauptet ja auch niemand. Mir jedenfalls gibg es keinesfalls um “Bashing“ von Menschen mit psychischen Erkrankungen. Aber ich glaube, da verstehen wir uns mittlerweile. Zu den “Kaputten“: nun ja, diese Leute gehen kaputt. Psychisch, physisch, sozial. Am Leben auf der Straße und an dem jeweils individuellen Päckchen, was sie ohnehin mit sich rumschleppen. Ich habe in jüngeren Jahren mehrere dieser Menschen mit zu Grabe getragen, mich mit manchen aber auch darüber freuen können, dass sie sich nachhaltig aus dem Sumpf des Straßenlebens rauskämpfen konnten. Gegen verschiedenste Widerstände, innerer wie äußerer Natur.


Ich kann dir hier keinen Like geben aber ich denke wir sind uns einig!


----------

